# Randolph County



## Redhand

I thought I would start a new, fresh thread.  My brother(Joey) and I are headed back up on Friday to put out some more food, plant some food plots and do some more scouting.  Has there been any rain up there latley?  Oh, and finally see what on our trail cams:

Jason


----------



## lilbassinlady

Everything looked pretty green when I was there about 3 weeks ago.  We have a work day the weekend after Labor day.  Hope we get some rain after all the hard work.  We hunt off of Cotton Hill Rd. and Old Coleman Rd. Where do you hunt in Randolph?


----------



## Researcher31726

My brother called me Thursday afternoon and said it was a downpour going on in Cuthbert. Maybe some washed y'all's way!
Sue


----------



## Count Down

Researcher31726 said:


> My brother called me Thursday afternoon and said it was a downpour going on in Cuthbert. Maybe some washed y'all's way!
> Sue


 

I hope it didn't wash all their hard work away, but I know my property needed some rain...


----------



## Researcher31726

Count Down said:


> I hope it didn't wash all their hard work away, but I know my property needed some rain...



I read that!
Sue


----------



## Redhand

We were up there this past weekend and checked our cameras.  I had 11 different bucks and tons of does on mine alone.  Most of the bucks were 8's and had a 10 point and one other buck that was bigger than the 10 but only got one pic of him before my battery died!  Joey, also had some nice bucks on his also.  Maybe he will post some pics?  Everything looked great all the creeks had water in them and deer tracks were everywhere.  We put out a lot more corn and planted a food plot.  Also caught some more bass, nothing under 5lbs  Man, it was HOT  My next trip up will be opening weekend of bow season.  Can't wait

Jason


----------



## Count Down

Well it looks like you have an opportunity to lower the boom on some big deer...I hope to join you it that celebration...I'm heading out there this saturday..I had a brainstorm last night about a very seldom hunted area...Gonna go a sneak around, and maybe stick my climber in the swamp...I'm dreadin the snakes though...man I hate those things!


----------



## Researcher31726

Count Down said:


> ...I'm dreadin the snakes though...man I hate those things!



Good luck on the new location. That is one big disadvantage to the outdoors! 
Sue


----------



## bohunter0328

was up last weekend and planted some peas & soybeans. Looked like less deer sign than most years, but I think I say that every year. Checked all my stands & made sure all shooting lanes were clear, MAN,I CAN'T WAIT!!! Too bad I'm gonna have to. Gotta work opening weekend, but will give 'em h*** startin' on the 14th. Good luck, and save me a couple.


----------



## buckmanmike

One of our hunters was there a couple of weekends ago. Plum Creek had harvested some trees and also took a stand and a feeder. Stand not visible from any road, property is gated, no theft problems before. Plum Creek will be getting a call. We own this land, and lease the timber rights only to Plum Creek. Boils me.


----------



## buckmanmike

*randolph co*

Lillbassin, are ya'll going to be at your camp Labor Day weekend. We were planning on going down to prep some food plots and will be out Cotton Hill Rd direction sometime on the weekend. I assume your still on the Vanlandingham property. Hope we get a chance to meet ya. Mike


----------



## Researcher31726

Bo,
Sorry about your missing the opener. Be patient...Huh! Easier said than done, right?

Buck,
Hate that, man, about your feeder and stand. Hope you get some satisfaction from Plum Creek.

Countdown,
How did your last scouting trip go? You said something about checking out a new spot on your piece?

Good luck to all!
Sue


----------



## Count Down

Researcher31726 said:


> Bo,
> Sorry about your missing the opener. Be patient...Huh! Easier said than done, right?
> 
> Buck,
> Hate that, man, about your feeder and stand. Hope you get some satisfaction from Plum Creek.
> 
> Countdown,
> How did your last scouting trip go? You said something about checking out a new spot on your piece?
> 
> Good luck to all!
> Sue


 
hey Sue. Sorry I didn't get back on here for the followup...I always get lost on the north end of the forum. 

Anyway, things went well, the swamp was still wet with evidence of recent run off. I found a ton of turkey tracks, which is a first, in that area. And I did find a year old rub line that looks like it had been worked just a tad bit this year. Found two scrapes, and some scat....I ended up putting a buddy stand in there for my son.
Hopefully he'll get his first rifle kill this year.
Very little had to be trimmed, mostly older harwoods, and the stand gets us up and above the scrubs. It was hot though..I was bordering heat exhaustion by the time I got done. Putting a buddy stand up by yourself isn't fun...but I wasn't going to let the thing get the best of me...Anyway, it's up and set so we'll see. Oh, and I was lucky, I didn't "see" any snakes...But I ran into enough of the spiders to get my fill........UUUUUUGH! I don't mind spiders, but when you walk into a web and never find the spider!...That just creeps me out..38 year old Marine, sqeauling in the woods, and cussing like i did 15 years ago on the Iwo Jima cause of a bug...

...Glad nobody was around... 

I'm headin back out there in the morning with my son...If anybody wants to link up for lunch at the Townhouse Cafe...Let me know.....

Ron


----------



## Researcher31726

Glad you got some stuff done. Bet your son will love that stand!
Sue

I didn't realize you're a Marine! Fantastic! You must be half-way through to retirement...they upped it to 25 when my bros were in the service.

Hooorrahhh! (right?)


----------



## Count Down

Researcher31726 said:


> Glad you got some stuff done. Bet your son will love that stand!
> Sue
> 
> I didn't realize you're a Marine! Fantastic! You must be half-way through to retirement...they upped it to 25 when my bros were in the service.
> 
> Hooorrahhh! (right?)


 

I'm in "Count down" mode...hehe 

I have 14 months left to retirement...the Corps has been good to me and my family, except my body has more miles than it should at 38..Time for me step aside for the next generation....


----------



## Count Down

Took another trip to the RC on Saturday.. The morning was great weather, I think it was in the mid to low 80's...No A/C, me and the boy rode windows down for the hour drive and thought we were in heaven!  Anyway, went out there to hang another buddy stand for my boy, and low and behold, I stumbled across a sweet patch of persimmon (sp) trees full of fruit....Looking on the ground was a ton of prints and not a single peice of fruit....So needless to say, we step off 65 yards, trimmed a tree...Eyeballed the "special" patch of trees and hung that thing tight...My son is convince it was a "good sign" for him to get his first deer....but again, setting that stand up, this time not by myself, was still a chore.  Holding true, my son gutted it out and claimed is "property" ...Anyway, I'll head back out there on Saturday again to clear a shooting lane for a handicapped member, and shore up his ramp...

So, again, if anybody is headin out there...I'll be at the Townhouse around 1100 or so....


----------



## lilbassinlady

Hey ther Ms Sue and BMMike!  We won't be down Labor weekend, but will opening day weekend( of bow season).  What a bummer. But we got get some work done.  I'll be down early Friday morn. to get some work done around my camper.  Fell free to stop by the camp fri or sat. The camp site is on VanLandinghams.  Love to meet ya'll!


----------



## lilbassinlady

Oh, by the Mike, I had one of my best stand stolen from the woods when timber company started clear cutting. I believe they took mine. Made me pretty angry.  That was a trak we had in Clay C. that  the president gave it up about 2 years ago.   I went back the following weekend to ch eck out some other stands that belonged to our club and got there in the nick of time.  I think they were getting ready to take three that they had put on a loading dock suposedly for us to pick up! HUH, they were fixen to take them for their selves!   So I'ld check into it just in case, but the timber company will deni it.


----------



## Researcher31726

Hello there, Lil!
Wow, I'm glad you got there in time to save those stands.  It doesn't make sense to me--how people can steal stuff like that--however, it would be scary if I did "understand it," if you know what I mean!

CD,
Hope that was a sign for your sidekick to harvest his first deer! That would be cool! Your handicapped hunter--wheelchair, or less noticeable? Both my parents ended up in wheelchairs. Daddy had MS, Mom a stroke. That chair didn't keep my dad from fishing and doing whatever else he wanted, with some help from some friends. Glad the fellas got buddies like y'all, too.  Oh, I get the "CD" handle, now!
Sue


----------



## BRIAN1

*HOGS*

If Anyone Knows Of Some Land That May Have A Good Population Of Hogs And Is For Lease, Please Pm Me. I Live In Dougherty County, But Will Travel Up To An Hour To Hunt. I Really Want Hogs And Maybe A Deer Or Two. Any Information Is Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## Researcher31726

Brian,
I'll try to ask around for you about the hog lease or if some farmer's having a bad time with them.
Sue


----------



## BRIAN1

That Would Be Great. I Will Do Whatever It Takes To Put Some Pork In The Freezer! MY NUMBER IS 229-942-2610.


----------



## Researcher31726

Talked to some folks down below Shellman today. They're getting scattering of rain here and there, but not like we've been getting in Terrell County.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Talked with Rob Plowden at Trading Post/Hixon's Hardware in Cuthbert. He said that the people are coming in, getting ready for next weekend. One fella told him that the rain this past week had helped him out so much that he had planted 43 food plots just the last three days! He hasn't heard of any dove shoots in Randolph County this weekend, mostly people are talking deer and getting more and more excited! He said that they're having "lotd of company, familiar faces."  The Florida hunters have been coming up the last two weekends, buying their licenses for bow and primitive weapon seasons, making any necessary repairs to deer camps, like fixing gates, clearing up again.  Among the items planted are ironclay peas, clover mixes,soybeans, and the Pennington Fall mixes.  The deer processors are getting ready and primed for business, too.
Sue


----------



## Redhand

Sue, how's the weather been up there the past few days?  We'll be heading up tomorrow (Thurs) hoping for some cooler weather But maybe

Thanks, Jason


----------



## Researcher31726

It's been "somewhat cooler" in the low 90's as compared to the 100's, with hit and miss rainstorms in the late afternoon and early evenings.  Smokey and I were outside for a little while, talking with the fella that takes care of the place for us, and I didn't break out in a sweat, like I would have last week.
Glad to hear you and Joey are getting to come up for the opener. Looking forward to reading some bragging from you gents about the good time and bucks you harvested!
Sue


----------



## Redhand

Thanks!

Glad to hear you and Joey are getting to come up for the opener. Looking forward to reading some bragging from you gents about the good time and bucks you harvested!
Sue[/QUOTE]

Hope so...

Jason


----------



## Researcher31726

Jason and Joey,
Did you stick a deer during the opener?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Bobby Taylor at Taylor's Deer Processing north of Cuthbert told me that they had several nice does and about six hogs brought in this weekend.

Rick Swick, of PatRick's Place, south of Cuthbert, told me he had some nice does brought in, too, and one of his hunters told him that he had harvested a hog, too.
Everybody's saying it's too hot for the deer and the hunters right now, but they're excited to be back in the stands.

Sue


----------



## Joey

*Movement*

Hey Sue,
Me and Redhand had a good weekend, but we were unable to get a shot on any deer. Redhand saw some big turkeys around him all day saturday... kept him entertained.  And I saw a big doe and fawn Saturday morning at around 9:30 but they never came within range, not that I would have shot her with the fawn still with her.  She was out to 65-70 yds and hanging out in a swampy bottom keeping cool. Everyone that I talked to saw all the deer movement during miday around us.
Weather was beautiful saturday morning, but did get a little hot in the afternoon.

So, no deer but we were able to catch 4 nice bass about   6-7 lbs. saturday mid-day, I will see if I can get redhand to email me or post the pictures.

I will be heading back up in about two weeks to give it another shot for bow season. Hope the weather and deer movement will be better.

Joey


----------



## Researcher31726

Joey,
Thanks for the updates! I'm glad you're seeing some movement. Guess that Redhand will remember that spot come turkey season, huh? What did you use with the bass? Was that from the pond that's on your place? Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Joey

*Same*

Hey Sue,
Yup it is the same pond as last year. This time of year that love to hit live bream. Free lined bream off the dock and they can't get enough of them.
Hopefully those turkeys will stay roosted there so he can get them come season.
I will be going back up of the 21,22,23, and will give you an update on what is happening.

Joey


----------



## Researcher31726

Joey,
Thanks! My favorite bait for our pond was either catching bream and using them, or bacon strips (no preferred brand, LOL).
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

I talked with Rick Swick of PatRick's Place tonight. He said that he had several deer brought in this weekend. Also, Bobby Taylor, of Taylor Deer Processing, had shared with him that he had some deer brought in, also. The outdoorsmen are evidently passing some of the time in the stands taking out hogs, because several have been brought in, also, to Bobby. They both are predicting a great season.
Sue


----------



## Redhand

Awesome!  Thanks, for the info.


----------



## Joey

*9/22-9/23*

Hey all,
Took a trip up to cuthbert, and saw nothing!!!, we were dodging storms all weekend though, and I believe the deer were also. Got a bunch of trail cam pics, but most of them right after dark and about 2-4am, so they are moving, just not at the right times. Going back up this weekend.
Good hunting all,

Joey


----------



## Researcher31726

yeah, things were stormy in our area over the weekend. Hate that you didn't see anything.
Sue


----------



## Redhand

Hopefully our luck will change this weekend!?

Jason:


----------



## Researcher31726

That's right!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Joey posted some good pix from his trailcam on the Deer Hunting thread.  Made all of us drool at the sight of pretty buck!
Sue


----------



## Redhand

Sorry for the late report, I've been really swamped with homework lately.  The last time we were up, I shot a 200lb plus hog with my bow.  Funny thing is that our club prez. has been hunting this land for 35 years and has NEVER seen a hog or sign of one.  Well, Friday evening 25 hogs came in on me.  7 or 8 boars and sows and the rest were piglets.  The sows were 150lb range and were still nursing the piglets.  So I picked out the biggest boar and let the Mathews eat!  20 yard double lung shot, he went about 175 yards and was done.  He was a dark orange hog with black spots on him.  Maybe Joey will post some of the trail cam pics of him and the rest of them.  It was fun!  We are heading back up this weekend for the gun season opener.  We also some some good deer, but they wouldn't present us with a shot.  Also had a bunch of Gobblers teasing me each sit!!!

Jason


----------



## buckmanmike

Redhand glad you got one of those porkers. Wish you had a shot gun and got them all. Thier population on our land(Randolph) has grown a lot in the last 5 years. Most of the hogs on our property are out Fountain Br Rd. Never seen one on land off of Cotton Hill Rd.
  Wife and I hope to get there some time this weekend and stay till TU/wed. Maybe we'll meet you at Taylor's with both of having big Bucks. 
 Good Hunting, Mike


----------



## buckmanmike

One other quick point about Plum Creek and parts of RC. I talked to Plum Creek and they have no one working Randolph Co except the western side of the County(my interpetation from what I was told). They divide the county in two jurisdictions.
  I am trying to get some land released from a timber contract to build a house on and everything sounds positive on the phone but I can get no action. Can someone PM a contact higher than the Columbus office?????


----------



## Researcher31726

Checking to see if anyone made a trip to the deer processor this weekend?
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

we haven't shot one yet. I have seen deer  everytime I've hunted. I saw a huge buck yesterday evening but didn't get a shot at it. I was hunting a food plot and he never stepped out of the woods.
  I took my camera on the stand opening day and had pretty 7ptr come out with 2 does. Got some nice pics. Yesterday had 7 does and a spike and a 3 ptr walk by. My wife saw 21 yesterday evening after seeing none from same stand in the morning.  
  It has been so enjoyable sitting on the stand this year. Opening morning was a beautiful day, and each day since seems to get better.  Good hunting to ya, Mike


----------



## Redhand

Researcher31726 said:


> Checking to see if anyone made a trip to the deer processor this weekend?
> Sue



We do our own processing, but Joey shot a 100lb doe Sunday evening.  It was a good shot too.

BuckmanMike, have you seen any sign of the pre-rut?  We havn't, I was just wondering if you have, since you are in the same county?.  We used the grunt tubes this weekend and didn't get any responses.  I think it's still too early.?

Anyways thanks, Jason


----------



## buckmanmike

no prerut activity on our property. But it seems that our buck/doe ratio is getting better. I have seen a buck every day, maybe a small buck. In past years I have seen 50-1 does to buck.


----------



## 2789britt

i shot a 50 pound doe saturday morning  another member  shot a 70 pound doe  on our lease just south of cuthbert Ga .


----------



## Researcher31726

Congrats y'all are harvesting those deer and on seeing the others! Glad you didn't go home empty-handed, either without food or memories.  
2789britt,
What area were you hunting...fields, woods.....
Sue


----------



## DaddyPaul

I haven't made it up yet but there were several guys in my camp last weekend.  I think they killed five does and one eight point.

They said he weighed 205lbs on the hoof, sported a 16" inside spread and grossed around 115"s.  He was killed chasing two does around a food plot in the afternoon.


----------



## Researcher31726

DaddyPaul said:


> They said he weighed 205lbs on the hoof, sported a 16" inside spread and grossed around 115"s.  He was killed chasing two does around a food plot in the afternoon.



That bad boy and those nannies sounded like they gave the club a good opener! Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

I talked to one of the local farmers that has land near ours last weekend. He told me he had seen two big bucks earlier in the year while they were still in velvet. Told me one of them had duel drop tines. When he told me about drop tines man my heart started pounding.
  The big buck I told about in an earlier post, I couldn't tell the how many or shape of rack except it was big. I have been hunting in Randolph Co. since they started having a season and it was the biggest I've seen. Heavy mass and spread was way outside the ears. 
  I'm thinking that Randolph Co may be becoming a big buck county. Between being a QDM county and the farmers planting more corn and soy beans(ethanol  running up prices) the conditions may be right for larger bucks being harvested. Looking forward to the rut to see the bigones out there running the does. Good hunting, Mike


----------



## Researcher31726

Mike,
Thanks for your insight and report! That would mean a lot to this area if Randolph County was put on the map for bucks!
Sue


----------



## FL_archer049

I've been to my lease about every two weeks since opening weekend of archery.  Seen more deer this year than ever, been on this lease for six years now.  Missed nice doe during archery but took 300-400 lb hog with the bow.  I was up this past weekend saw 20+ deer and took 2 does, the rain helped get them moving for sure.  Only thing that's getting me worried is we're not seeing any mature buck sign.  Saw a few young bucks but no scrapes or rubs, that usually start showing up this time of year.  Oh well, hope they break loose soon.  I'll be heading up again Nov. 1st for five days, after i get out of class.  I  got my meat, now just looking for MR. BIG.

By the way was over at Bobby's, he had a few decent bucks brought in opening weekend and about 140+ total deer.


----------



## buckmanmike

I think its still early for buck rut/prerut activity considering how dry and hot it was this year. I don't have scientific evidence but I believe when the weather is likes its been, hot and dry, mother nature will slow down the mating season for the deer to recoup from summer stress, thus I'm figuring the prime rut this year to be the end of November, which happens to coinside with my vacation time. Maybe theres more hope than logic in my accessment.


----------



## buckmanmike

Sue, if Randolph Co ends up having a lot of big bucks, lets don't let everybody know. We got to keep some things to ourselves.


----------



## Researcher31726

buckmanmike said:


> Sue, if Randolph Co ends up having a lot of big bucks, lets don't let everybody know. We got to keep some things to ourselves.




Ooopss! Mike, thanks for reminding me! Mums the word!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

FL_archer049 said:


> By the way was over at Bobby's, he had a few decent bucks brought in opening weekend and about 140+ total deer.



When I talked with Bobby earlier this week, he shared that it had been a great weekend and promised to be an outstanding season if this were any indication. I didn't have a chance to talk with Rick Swick of PatRick's yet.
Sue


----------



## DaddyPaul

We took one more doe this past weekend and got some stands positioned for the impending rut.  Headed back up around the 9th or 10th for about 9 days!


----------



## bohunter0328

just got back from my lease in carnagie. very slow week. heard very few gunshots. starting to see a lot of scrapes, probably young deer, but at least they're getting started. think the combination of the full moon & the fact that i can't take 2 steps without steppin' on acorns is keeping daylight movement to a minimum.


----------



## Researcher31726

DaddyPaul,
Glad you got there to take some meat home and work on the stands!
Bohunter,
Thanks for sharing! Lot of folks are commenting about the full moon turning the deer into midnight-snackers. 
Sue


----------



## Redhand

When do you guys think the rut is gonna happen?  All I hear is be in the woods Thanksgiving weekend.?  I have made plans to go up that week for a few days.  What do ya think?

Thanks, Jason


----------



## 99autiger

Everyone - keep up with the updates.....I get to hunt down in Springvale for a week once a year.  It is by far the best hunting I get to experience.  Great area down there (live up in Atlanta).  I have been reading thru all of the posts and get more and more excited.  Will be down there Dec 11 for 5 days.  Save me a deer or 2!


----------



## Researcher31726

99autiger said:


> Will be down there Dec 11 for 5 days.  Save me a deer or 2!



99A,
We'll be looking forward to YOUR report come December!
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

99A I live in Snellville. I grew up in Cuthbert and go down there every chance I get. Wife and are leaving today and stay till Monday. I hope to see that biggun again and a chance to harvest him.


----------



## DaddyPaul

99autiger said:


> Everyone - keep up with the updates.....I get to hunt down in Springvale for a week once a year.  It is by far the best hunting I get to experience.  Great area down there (live up in Atlanta).  I have been reading thru all of the posts and get more and more excited.  Will be down there Dec 11 for 5 days.  Save me a deer or 2!



I hunt about three miles out of Springvale and you are right it is some pretty good hunting.


----------



## DaddyPaul

We have a few guys in camp this weekend and I will try to get a report from them Sunday afternoon or Monday sometime.


----------



## buckmanmike

I shot a nice doe yesterday, 100-110lbs. We saw deer everyday , but no sign of the big boy.
  I bushhogged some old logging roads today and saw 4-5 new scrapes. So maybe they are starting the prerut now. One of my trail cameras had a pic of a nice buck. Picture only showed part of rack but it looked to be an 8ptr. if brow tines were there. Body of deer was heavy. I guess I need to invest in quicker cameras. I have 3 moultries and they do a fair job for the price. I have one Cuddebac and its the worst waste of money. I have put cuddebac and Moultrie side by side and get twice the pics off the moultrie than the cuddebac.
 We had a good time Friday night , I got the golf cart stuck in the creek. It was throwing sparks all over the place. I thought it was going to burn up. After it dried out only the speed board on it was damaged. Filed the contacts and its ready to go.
  Good hunting, Mike


----------



## Researcher31726

That's some pretty country y'all have in Randolph County. (Webster, Clay, and Stewart, too.) I guess because of the hills and curves and forests! I spent about eight years on the library bookmobile riding two days a week, delivering books to folks. Never got tired of the scenery.

Mike,
I'm glad your golf cart didn't sustain too much damage! That reminds me of the time my dad got his mini tractor (the ones just bigger than a riding lawn mower) stuck on a big chunk of block wall that was on the side of the pond. He couldn't move the tractor, and it was lopsided! One of our neighbors came with his big tractor and rescued Daddy.
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

i had an experience with the pond one time. I was cutting firewood and loaded my 4wheeler front and rear racks full of wood. As I was slowly driving around pond I went through a dip and 4wheeler stood up, threw me into pond. I looked up and 4wheeler was coming in with me. Luckily I was able to get out of the way. 4wheeler never quit running, but was floating in the water. I guess tires must be high flotation. I had to unload firewood off racks to get back up the bank. It was a good thing that weather was not too cold because I was in the water 5-10 minutes trying to get scooter out. Wish I had caught it on video.


----------



## DaddyPaul

One buck killed with two hunters in camp this past weekend.  Fella has only taken a handful of deer in his life and was proud of him.  He had 4 on one side and the other was broken right above the G-1.  Walked up on him leaving his stand.

Bunch of us headed up late this week for a long stay, hope they are getting right!


----------



## buckmanmike

This past weekend I saw something I had never seen before. I was clearing one of our trails and was knocking down old dead pine branches when I saw an old 3pt rack(one side) wedged in branch about 6 feet off the ground.
Obviously deer lost antler several years ago and tree grew. I figured squirrels and other animals would have eaten it up by now. I guess next time I go looking for dropped antlers I need to raise my eye level higher.


----------



## Redhand

Hope those big boys start chasing hard @ the 16th,17th and 18th.  That's when I will be up there!  Joey is going up this weekend.  I hope he can lay one or two down.  I'm ready!!!  Keep us posted.

Jason


----------



## buckmanmike

I won't back down till Friday after Thanksgiving.  Post up how the deer are moving.


----------



## Researcher31726

Thanks for the updates, gents! Glad some of y'all are harvesting some meat!
Sue


----------



## Joey

*Trip*

Heading up tommorow for a couple days, then I will be back up for about four days thanksgiving weekend. I will give everyone an update when I get back.
Happy Hunting

Joey


----------



## Researcher31726

Great!


----------



## Joey

*Weekend*

Saw, 2 small does, but one member saw a nice 6 point chasing a doe for about 10 minutes and the next day shot a doe. So, i think within the next week or so the bigger bucks will be chasing.  Going back up on sunday, until wednesday.
Happy Hunting.

Joey


----------



## Researcher31726

Looking good! 
Sue


----------



## FL_archer049

Just got back, after spending the last week at the lease.  We had 2 bucks taken, 8 & 7, and 6 does.  A lot of smaller bucks seen, but the big boys aren't quite ready yet.  I took 160lbs doe this morning, and while a was loading her up on the fourwheeler had a decent 8 pointer step out at about 20 yds.  By the time I took the two steps to grab my gun he busted out to about 60 yds and only shot was a head shot, needless to say, I let him walk.  The necks still haven't started swelling up yet on any of the bucks seen or taken.  The general consensus with the members of our lease is that the week of thanksgiving and the week after should be outstanding, especially if we get a good cold front that brings some rain with it.  I'll be heading back up after turkey dinner, will let yall know if it turns on.


----------



## JasonF

Thats refreshing to hear Fl Archer. I will not be able to get up there until Thanksgiving night.  I was worried that the rut might be close to over by then but it sounds like I might be timing things just right!


----------



## Researcher31726

Sounds like Thankdsgiving weekend may give y'all something else to be thankful for!  Thanks for the updates!
Sue


----------



## Redhand

Joey brought back my trail cam and I have pics of 7 different bucks and 4 of them are shooters.  Their necks are all swelled up and they have some battle wounds.  BIG TIME!  It's awesome.  Me and my buddy Matt will be up there for a couple days that week.  Good luck to all!!!

Jason


----------



## Researcher31726

Redhand said:


> Joey brought back my trail cam and I have pics of 7 different bucks and 4 of them are shooters.  Their necks are all swelled up and they have some battle wounds.  BIG TIME!  It's awesome.  Me and my buddy Matt will be up there for a couple days that week.  Good luck to all!!!
> 
> Jason



Good times are a-coming! 
Sue


----------



## DaddyPaul

Just got back from 6 days in Randolph.  All total we killed three 10 pointers, two 8 pointers, and 4 does from Sunday to Saturday.  A couple other bucks were missed and many smaller ones were also seen bothering does.  

One of the 10's grossed right at 135"s and another a fuzz over 120"s.  I will try to get a pic or two up at some point.  Things are on the verge of busting wide open any day IMO!


----------



## JasonF

DaddyPaul said:


> Just got back from 6 days in Randolph.  All total we killed three 10 pointers, two 8 pointers, and 4 does from Sunday to Saturday.  A couple other bucks were missed and many smaller ones were also seen bothering does.
> 
> One of the 10's grossed right at 135"s and another a fuzz over 120"s.  I will try to get a pic or two up at some point.  Things are on the verge of busting wide open any day IMO!



Paul, how does it look for Thanksgiving weekend based on your observations?  Hope I'm not too late!


----------



## DaddyPaul

JasonF said:


> Paul, how does it look for Thanksgiving weekend based on your observations?  Hope I'm not too late!



I think you will be in the MONEY!  Lots of smaller bucks chasin' on our place still so I think the next 7-10 days should be great.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Here are a couple pics:


----------



## JasonF

Thats great to hear!! Those are some nice bucks....congrats!!  Hopefully I will be able to show off some pictures when I get back.
Thanks!


----------



## Slippin

PICS from Redhand!!!!!! Cmon!!!!!


----------



## 99autiger

Man - those are some nice looking deer!!  Wont be down there for another 3 weeks, so save some for me!!!


----------



## buckmanmike

Paul are you N or S of hwy 82. We have some land out Cotton Hill Rd, which is south of springdale. I don't hunt there but have a couple of hunters that do. Need to show them the pics and they will get serious. Thanks for sharing, Mike


----------



## Researcher31726

Paul,
Those are two nice ones that y'all harvested for sure! 
I'm enjoying reading these updates, y'all! Thanks!
Sue


----------



## DaddyPaul

buckmanmike said:


> Paul are you N or S of hwy 82. We have some land out Cotton Hill Rd, which is south of springdale. I don't hunt there but have a couple of hunters that do. Need to show them the pics and they will get serious. Thanks for sharing, Mike



Mike,
We are North of 82 and Springvale.


----------



## Redhand

I got back from a couple days of some of the BEST hunting I've ever experienced!  Deer everywhere, chassin' it was awesome.  I took a buddy up with me and we saw a lot of deer.  Friday mourning I shot a nice 8 and the doe he was chassin'.  Stayed sitting till 9:00am and passed up three more bucks.  One of the bucks went over to the doe I shot and I thought he was making a scrape... Come to find out he was over there litterally stomping and pawing her, trying to make her get up?!  Never seen anything like it before!  My buddy Matt, in the afternoon killed a decent 9pt and a doe and passed up 7 other bucks and 11 does!  We both ended up letting a lot of deer walk.  It was a great couple pf days for sure.  Man it was on!!!  I ended up passing up 11 different bucks and 7 does.  Talked to Joey lastnight and told him to sit my stand in the mourning and be ready @ 7:00am because they will be there.  Well, Joey just called me and he shot a nice 9pt that I passed up earlier.  He's putting him on the wall.  I owed him one from last year.  It feels great.  Pics to come....

Jason


----------



## buckmanmike

I hope it lasts another few days. Be down there Friday.


----------



## buckmanmike

Redhand you driving me crazy. I want to be on the stand in the a.m. To bad I can't be in two places at a time. Your post reminds me of 6-7 years ago I had a stand looking over a spring cutover. I could see 7-800 yds and every deer I saw was 4-500. But I had great fun watching the bucks chasing those does. Its amazing what those deer do while in rut. People that haven't seen it don't understand or realize what goes on in nature. I love it. Hope you get the big one, Mike


----------



## Researcher31726

Thanks for sharing what's going on! 
Sue


----------



## Joey

*back*

As redhand said i shot a nice 9 point from his stand on tuesday morning.  I saw 2 other bucks and two other does but the bucks were to small and the does were running through a clear cut. It was fun and I will be going back up on the 15,16,17 of december. So i will keep you updated to what happens those weekends.

Joey


----------



## JasonF

Nice buck Joey!! Congrats! 

I just got back from Randolph late last night.  I was only able to hunt 3 days this trip.  The first night I place my climber on a trail in some pines about 40 yrds from a food plot that no-one has hunted this year.  The goal was to shot something comming into the foodplot with my bow.  I took my gun with me just in case the big boy showed up outta range with my bow.  There was about an hour left of shooting light when I saw a deer run into the food plot down another trail.  I couldn't tell what it was at first until I noticed a doe in the plot shortly thereafter.  Between myself and the food plot it was pretty thick and I had no shot so with time running out, I decided to be aggressive, and try to make a stalk on the doe.  I climbed down the tree quietly, put my gun around my back and grabbed the bow.  I'm literally crawling to the doe and as I got about 20 yrds from her, I noticed there was a buck in the plot as well.  He was further away so I put down the bow and grabbed my gun.  Just as I had him in the scope, he looked up torwards me and I about fell over.  He was a monster 8 point with approx. 10inch brow tines and great mass!  I then pulled the hammer back, took off the saftey,  and I just couldn't get a clear shot because I was still in the middle of some thick young pines.  As I was trying to re-position my-self, the doe busted me and she bounced out of the food plot and he followed.  Man, my heart sank!!  He would have been my biggest buck by far.  I later moved my stand, and hunted that food plot the remainder of my stay and he never showed himself again.  I keep replaying that hunt in my head thinking, what if?..but hey, thats hunting!  Hopefully, he will be around that same area next year and he should be even bigger!  Needless to say, I ended up taking a doe last night to fill the freezer.  Other than that particular hunt, the hunting was hard this past weekend.  There were 4 bucks taken over the weekend and each one of their tarsal glands were dry?  I was expecting a little more action but my guess is that the big boys are tending the does right now and not moving far.  Each night back at camp, the guys are all trying to figure out what the bucks are doing.  Meanwhile, I'm sitting there realizing that next year, we will be sitting around the camp fire descussing the same exact thing.  We will never fully figure those whitetail out. After all, isn't that what makes hunting them so much fun?


----------



## HOGDOG76

Took This One Last Saturday With The Bow Trailing A Hot Doe. Saw Several More Bucks Midday As We Were Getting Him Out.hope Everyone Gets As Lucky This Weekend.


----------



## Redhand

Nice deer Hog Dog!  Maybe I can get Joey to post some of my pics?!

Jason


----------



## HOGDOG76

Redhand said:


> Nice deer Hog Dog!  Maybe I can get Joey to post some of my pics?!
> 
> Jason


LETS SEE THEM!!!


----------



## Joey

*Jason*

Email them to me, and I will post em for ya.

Joey


----------



## JasonF

Yea I guess it would be kinda hard to post them if you don't have them. 

Just messin with ya!


----------



## Redhand

Joey said:


> Email them to me, and I will post em for ya.
> 
> Joey



Will do...When do you guys think the deer will go into post rut/2nd rut?  Man it was on Thanksgiving week


----------



## JasonF

Redhand said:


> Will do...When do you guys think the deer will go into post rut/2nd rut?  Man it was on Thanksgiving week



I'm not sure when the second rut will take place.  I am heading up next weekend so I will let you know how things are.


----------



## Redhand

JasonF said:


> I'm not sure when the second rut will take place.  I am heading up next weekend so I will let you know how things are.



Thanks


----------



## FL_archer049

Redhand said:


> Will do...When do you guys think the deer will go into post rut/2nd rut?  Man it was on Thanksgiving week


I've always been told that the 28 days after the primary rut, all the does that weren't bred will come back into estrous.  The past few years i have seen bucks chasing in that time period at my lease.  I plan on being back up there the weekend before christmas, hopefully catching that secondary rut.  I have a monster I'm still hoping to get a shot on.  I saw him Sat. morning after thanksgiving chasing 2 does.  I'm thinking he is a 10.  I had him in the scope 4 different times, but he had his head down chasing the does and i couldn't count his points until he lifted his head after he walked through my last shooting lane.  I figure 130 class and 220+ lbs.  It's been driving me nuts ever since.  Just hope he doesn't wonder on to one of the leases around me and gets shot.


----------



## buckmanmike

I hunted this last week and didn't see much rut activity. I saw several bucks and they were acting like they had something on their mind but no full rut. I saw a shooter 8pt that hocks weren't dark at all. One afternoon the does were coming from everywhere on an 8 acre field I hunt and I counted 28-30 deer, all does.


----------



## Redhand

JasonF said:


> I'm not sure when the second rut will take place.  I am heading up next weekend so I will let you know how things are.



Did you have any luck?  We are heading up there this week.  Hope they are back to chasin'


----------



## DaddyPaul

4 members just came back from three days of hunting.  One 8 point (had two broken tines or would have been a 10) was taken as he was dogging a couple of does around a food plot.  That was the only chasing that was witnessed and the only deer taken.  A few does were seen but got passes.


----------



## lilbassinlady

A real close friend of mine from Tampa got a big seven pointer a week ago Monday evening and a big eleven pointer tuesday evening! Both were killed in the same food plot. He had not seen any deer in two weeks prier, since he killed a doe. I told him ro keep hanging in there!  Our property borders his and I told him about the big scrapes on us, which is pretty close to his big food plots.  I don't think he got the real real big one though!  His east line joines another Florida hunters property and found out that he had made a 25 yard wide, 100 yard long food plot right on the line.  Yjat would have been fine he also found out the whole food plot was full of CORN!  Now that's what gives the Florida people A BAD NAME!  I see a lot of them buying trailer loads of corn.  Makes me angry, because I hunt legal!   The State should ban them from hunting in this state when caught and if they catch them at all.  Burns me up to know end.  Anyway, at least I know one Florida hunter that works hard on his property and stays legal!  And He got two big BUCKS the legal way! Me, all I've gotten was a big doe! and was hunting the big one untill I had to home to Coweta County!  I'll be back down in Randolph at the first of the year!  Cann't wait!


----------



## Redhand

Thanks!


----------



## JasonF

Redhand said:


> Did you have any luck?  We are heading up there this week.  Hope they are back to chasin'



Redhand, unfortunately, something came up here at home so I did not get to go like I was scheduled to.  I havn't heard from any of the members either which tells me things are still a bit slow.  My guess, however, is that the post rut should be kicking in either late this week or the following week.  Good Luck!


----------



## 99autiger

*Heading down tomorrow*

Am heading down to Randolph County tomorrow....hope you guys left some deer there for me!
Will let you guys know how things are when I get back on Sunday.


----------



## buckmanmike

I hope to get down this weekend. According to the post from Early Co. it might be a good weekend. One of our hunters shot a 7ptr with a 17in inside spread Tuesday morning.


----------



## Redhand

We will also be headed up.  We are leaving Thurs. and will stay till Monday.  Thank God Finals are over and school is out for X-mas  I hope that they are movin' good like they are in Early.  Good luck people!


----------



## 99autiger

*very slow week....*

Just got back from Cuthbert... not good hunting last week for us.  With 5-6 hunters going out tues-sat no deer were shot.  Only deer that presented a shot was a 6 point (which obviously cannot be shot).  A couple of does were seen, but no shots were able to be made.
Only kill was a coyote shot by one of the guys.  Was chasing a  doe right thru a green field, couldt shoot the doe, but got the "devil dog" on the run!  Great shot, too bad it wasnt on the deer.  Only heard 2 shots from adjoining properties - so it wasnt only slow for us.
Lots of rain on Saturday - atleast an inch and was extremely windy last night and this morning, so no hunting was done.
Good news for everyone is that it cant get any worse than that!


----------



## HOGDOG76

TOOK OFF WORK TOMMOROW SO I CAN BE IN THE WOODS FOR THE COLDEST DAY SO FAR. CAN T WAIT TO SEE WHAT MOVES AFTER ALL THIS HOT AND NASTY WEATHER.ILL BE THINKING OF EVERYBODY WORK SO YALL DONT FEEL LEFT OUT.


----------



## buckmanmike

We arrived to Randolph Friday night. Went to hunt Sat PM but rain drove us back to camp. Today I saw Nothing but wife saw 7 doe. She said I chased them off when I drove up to pick her up.

 I checked my trail cameras and had 5 differant bucks on them. 2  8ptrs and one of them was real nice. Also spike and other smaller 

deer
  Trail where I had my cameras were hot. At least 7-8 scrapes with no leaves, only rain drop markings. I need to hunt the woods.......


----------



## HOGDOG76

I SAT THIS MORNING BUT ONLY SAW ONE BUCK. IT WAS A NEW STAND SO IM NOT SURE WHETHER IT WAS POOR MOVEMENT OR BAD STAND PLACEMENT.I COULD HEAR A PILE OF HOGS FIGHTING AND SQUEALING IN THE CREEK BOTTOM MOST OF THE MORNING.JUST NEED DEER SEASON TO END SO I CAN REMOVE THEM.


----------



## buckmanmike

My trail cameras had some pics of some porkers. They seem to move up and down the creek bottoms. Here one day and gone tomorrow.


----------



## Researcher31726

Hey,
Sounds like you ladies and gents are having a good time in the country, whether or not you're bringing home any meat. Those are some deer that y'all are harvesting.
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

A shed was found today within 100yds of camp that was nice. Hope pic comes with post.


----------



## buckmanmike

A shed was found today within 100yds of camp that was nice. Hope pic comes with post. you can see how it has been chewed on. We never saw this deer last year or this year.


----------



## Researcher31726

Mike,
That is a nice one!
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

I shot a porker today. I walked up the field I hunt and there were 8-9 large hogs and many piglets. I shot the slowest sow. Shot was in high back area. She dropped and started squeeling. I fired another shot at the piglets but missed. Remembering I only had 3 rounds in rifle I searched my pack for more ammo, all the time checking on wounded hog to make sure it was not charging me. I had no more ammo. Hog continued to squeel  and try to get up. I could see a large hole in its back area. Wanting to put hog out of its misery and to save a round to deer hunt I went back to truck to get my .45 pistol. When I got to truck phone was ringing. My wife was calling saying she could hear the hogs and thought they were headed towards her. Armed with .45 I went back to field to expire hog and it was gone. That thing could not get up when I was watching, tho it was trying awfully hard, and then I leave field for 2 minutes and it disappeard.
  I'll try to find tomorrow in good light.
  I wished I had a shot gun with one of those round magazine and shot all em hogs.


----------



## buckmanmike

Wife did have one hog run by her but she had no shot. Also trail I had cameras on a couple weeks ago with hot buck sign... turned cold now. All scrapes have not been hit in a while.
  Did anyone notice how bright the moon was when it rose this afternoon. I figured when I got off stand today it would get brighter as night went on. I walked some outside tonight and was casting a dark shadow from the moon light.


----------



## lilbassinlady

Hey there guys! Hope everyone had a great Christmas, I did!  I'll be dow in Randolph Jan. 3 to finish out the season! Cann't wait!  Got me an 8 pointer in Meriwether Thursday. It met the club rules and county.  Looking for the  real big still!  Ya'll come by and have some coffee. Love to meet ya'll!  We're on the dirt rd on the right, just past DJs. I'm in the motor home, and have a red ford truck.  Usually hunt till about 11 or 12.  Ya'll are welcome!  Hope to see you and good luck!


----------



## Redhand

Anybody seeing anything lately?  We are heading back up next Friday for the end of the season.  Hope everybody had a Great  X-mas and New Year.  

Jason


----------



## buckmanmike

We are going down the 9th or 10th till the end of season. Does anyone in Randolph Co. know how to wire an electric golf cart. I have an old ez-go that I'm upgrading to controller. I tried last trip to wire and couldn't get it to run. I think I have the correct wiring diagram now, but if anyone is around that can help, I'll buy the liquid refreshments. Good luck on the bigone.  Mike


----------



## buckmanmike

Wife and I got a chance to go down to camp this last weekend. I checked my trail cameras but had no huge bucks on them I had one pic of doe that looked like she was carrying triplets. We looked for sheds, but no luck. While walking though we did find so fresh scrapes. I guess some deer don't give up.
  Lilbassinlady, we went to our land on Cotton Hill road. Stopped by your camp but no one was around and cable was locked. We'll try to catch up with another time. MIke


----------



## lilbassinlady

I'll let ya'll know when I head down, hopefuly it will be early April.  Cann't wait for TURKEY SEASON TO OPEN!


----------



## buckmanmike

I remember you talking about how much you like turkey hunting. My wife is now starting to get an interest. She was wanting to go look at some shotguns the next chance we get. So we may be down trying to call them in too. Good hunting, Mike


----------



## Researcher31726

Buckmanmike,
Glad you got to go and check out the places.  Thatt's good news about your wife getting interested in turkey hunting.

Lilbassin,
I know you're counting the days to gobbler season!
Sue


----------



## Camokid

*Looking for a club opening.......*

Hello Guys (& Ladies), I'm kinda new to the board and am looking for a new pace to hunt this year. Does anyone know of any clubs in the Randolph area that might be looking for new members?

Adam V.


----------



## lilbassinlady

BMM and Wife and Reasearcher,  ya'll are welcome to hook up with me if you want for that big longbeard.  We sure will try to get one,or two, or three!


----------



## Researcher31726

Camo,
I don't know of any off-hand,but I'll do some checking around.
Welcome to the board!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

lilbassinlady said:


> BMM and Wife and Reasearcher,  ya'll are welcome to hook up with me if you want for that big longbeard.  We sure will try to get one,or two, or three!



Rita,
'Preciate the invite! I know it would be fun!
Sue


----------



## Camokid

*Researcher.....Thanks*

Thank you for keeping your eye open for me. It seems to be kinda hard to find what i'm looking for, a QDM club a little closer to home at a reasonable cost. 

Much appreciated, Camokid


----------



## buckmanmike

Camo, don't know of any opening around us. You might try posting some notices at Top Bait or Hixons in Cuthbert. There should be a lot of hunters coming to Randolph Co. with turkey season opening. Good luck, Mike


----------



## Camokid

*Mike.....*

Mike, thanks for the info. Gonna be kinda hard to do, I live in Central Florida. Much appreciated though. 

Camokid


----------



## minnturkey

*turkeys near Cuthbert*

Hello everyone,

I'm brand new to this site and my first post. First of all, I'd like to say how much I've enjoyed reading the posts on hunting in Georgia; it's apparent how much all of you enjoy the outdoors, as do I.

I have question on turkeys that I hope someone could provide some insight on. I'm from Minnesota and I'm coming down the first week of April (March 31-April 4)for my first Georgia turkey hunt (actually it's my first hunt anywhere south and east of Nebraska) just outside Cuthbert.  What can I expect regarding turkey behavior...will they be breeding and henned up, or still flocked up, or ???  Thanks for any insight.

Cheers,
Al.


----------



## lilbassinlady

Hey there Miniturkey, Wecome to the sight! All of the above!  You got to be in the right spot,right time and sound sweeter then the real hen.  Try to find where they're roosting and try to get between the tom and the hens if you can!  It's hard to compete with the real thing!(HENS)  Find a mud hole if you can. Turkeys love mudholes!  Don't know why, they just do!  Thats my secret, or it was!  Good luck everybody and hunt safe and have fun!   Nothing like hearing one gobble even if you don't get him!


----------



## lilbassinlady

Sorry about the miss spelling Minnturkey!


----------



## buckmanmike

Lilbassin, got my wife a scatter gun and we are gonna be down opening weekend. I think you said earlier it will be April before you make it so we will try to save ya one or two toms. Our land off Cottonhill Rd has the best turkey population so we'll probably be out that way. Good Hunting, Mike


----------



## minnturkey

Lilbassinlady, thanks for the tip.  The property that I'll be on has a creek bottom so if that's what they want, I'll be there.  Thanks again!


----------



## lilbassinlady

Hey there Buckmanmike and Ms Sue, Ill be heading down to Randolph tomorrow and staying till the following Friday.  Come by any time to our camp and have some coffee or lunch or coke or something hot or cold.  Good luck in the woods and hope to meet ya'll some time or another!


----------



## Researcher31726

lilbassinlady said:


> Hey there Buckmanmike and Ms Sue, Ill be heading down to Randolph tomorrow and staying till the following Friday.  Come by any time to our camp and have some coffee or lunch or coke or something hot or cold.  Good luck in the woods and hope to meet ya'll some time or another!



Hope you have a good time. Maybe we'll meet up sometime.
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

lilbassinlady, Wife and I are heading that way today. We will be down there till Thursday A.M.  Post up if your down and we will make a special trip your way to meet ya. Good luck with that Tom, Mike


----------



## Researcher31726

Any luck, gents and gals? The weather sure is a lot prettier than it was last weekend!
Sue


----------



## lilbassinlady

Hey there, was down last week,and no luck.  They are really get hen'd up quik! Going to try back up here. Good luck to all.


----------



## buckmanmike

Haven't had chance to hunt yet, but we had 2 hens walk right through our camp yesterday. 
  I've been working on food plots. I'm planting some corn and threw lime out yesterday, fertilizer today. Hope to plant tomorrow.
Today when I was taking a breather, a deer came out onto field and paid no attention to us. It hit my mineral pit and then went on its way.


----------



## minnturkey

*early hunt*

Came down to hunt on 3/31.  Birds were real active that morning; shot 2 longbeards between 9 and 10:30.  However, the next 2 days (4/1 and /2) matched the quietest I'd ever experienced.  Kicked a hen off her nest in complete darkness on my walk in on 4/2 - meaning she was nesting - she a full clutch of eggs (10).  Had a great time .  Good luck to everyone.  Al.


----------



## buckmanmike

I planted approx. 2 acres of corn today. Man that tractor will beat you bad. 
  We are looking to adopt a blonde lab pup tomorrow. Hope she will be half the dog of our previous one. Been a couple of years, time for a new dog.


----------



## buckmanmike

Almost 10 days since anyone from Randolph posted. Are the birds holed up? Whats going on. I'd like to here a good  story about how you got that Tom that hung up.
  I can't make it down to camp till after Turkey season, so give us a good report with all the details. 
  Man... I wish I was there........ Mike


----------



## buckmanmike

P.S. Lab pup is growing. She was scared of lawn mower noise. I'll have to start training on the noise part. Don't need a gun shy dog.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I think a pile of us are going up this coming weekend to do some work and maybe chase a turkeybird a little bit.

Can't afford to make the drive too often with gas as high as it is!


----------



## Researcher31726

DaddyPaul said:


> Can't afford to make the drive too often with gas as high as it is!



I read that! DP, Hope the trip is worthwhile for everyone!
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

Hope you call in the BIGGUN. Good luck, let us know how it went. Mike


----------



## buckmanmike

The more the gas goes up, the more I make sense to my wife about moving down there.


----------



## buckmanmike

DP did you call one in? whats the winter wheat looking like down there. I have seen wheat already harvested in some areas. Also have seen Alphalpa harvested. That stuff looks so good growing I might eat some of it too.


----------



## buckmanmike

We went to camp this last weekend. Corn i planted didn't take, so I turned it under and planted some peanuts and sunflowers. Man, it was hot down there, and staying hot for a while. Dirt was bone dry. So if no rain soon, I guess peanuts will be gone too. Hope your plots are doing better. Rain can be that hit and miss. Mike


----------



## buckmanmike

Anybody been in Randolph Co. lately. Any rain. Thread 's been dry.


----------



## Redhand

buckmanmike said:


> Anybody been in Randolph Co. lately. Any rain. Thread 's been dry.



I was thinking the same thing.  Hopefully, we(Joey and I) will be going up there in the begining of Aug.

Jason


----------



## Redhand

Bye Bye Randolph county!  Hello Sumter co!  Joey and I just got our own 350 acres in Sumter co.  So, good luck to yall in Randolph.


----------



## JasonF

Congrats on the new land Jason!  Hope it pans out for you


----------



## buckmanmike

Did you buy or lease? Land prices looking pretty good now.


----------



## buckmanmike

I don't if anyone here on forum knew Frank Ford from Cuthbert or not, but he passed away last Sunday the 3rd. Mr. Ford was a taxidermist and did some excellent work.
  Everybody in town was talking about him last week. He will be missed.


----------



## Redhand

buckmanmike said:


> Did you buy or lease? Land prices looking pretty good now.



No, we leased some private land.


----------



## Researcher31726

buckmanmike said:


> I don't if anyone here on forum knew Frank Ford from Cuthbert or not, but he passed away last Sunday the 3rd. Mr. Ford was a taxidermist and did some excellent work.
> Everybody in town was talking about him last week. He will be missed.



Mr. Frank was a good guy.
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

I went to camp this last weekend to plant my winter food plots. Ground was hard as a rock. I finally got it broke up and spread some fertilizer, but I'm holding off on the seed till some moisture comes around.
  If you go to Randolph County and don't see any red clay, you need to come look down my shower drain. I've never seen so much red water.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Bunch of our crew going up this weekend to plant plots and then head to Talladega for the race Sunday.

Sounds to me like they need to take a tanker truck full of water with them huh?


----------



## snookdoctor

Looks like we got a good rain for a whole day on the 8th.
I hope the seeds held out and come up strong on the plots.


----------



## 99autiger

Any updates from opening weekend?


----------



## Researcher31726

They got some good rain Thursday and Friday!
Sue


----------



## lilbassinlady

Hey there Sue and Mike, just wanted to let you know that I'll be down in Randolph Next Tues throught friday or Saturday.  If ya'll are around come have some coffee, ya'll are welcome!  Good Luck to you both!


----------



## lilbassinlady

Good Luck to everybody else too!


----------



## buckmanmike

I shot a hog Friday. It came within 20 yards of my stand. I have been seeing a lot of does. I've only seen two bucks, a 3 ptr and a 4 ptr.
  I also took out a coyote last week. The hog I shot was a boar approx. 175lbs. Its tusks had been cut out.
  Good luck to all.


----------



## 99autiger

Heading down in a couple of weeks for my one week in Randolph - anyone got any updates on how things are going?


----------

